# evil pineapple



## high_man (Mar 16, 2007)

hey guys has anyone tried this strain i wanna get it but thought id ask if anyone has tried this and if they reccomend it it looks interesting 
http://www.bcbudonline.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=2000&category=Plan%20B


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi mate, I never heard of "evil pineapple" before but I have smoked "pineapple". if it's anything like that you're in for a treat


----------



## high_man (Mar 16, 2007)

man i thought there would be more people on here that would have at least heard of it or tried it, hey dude does it actually taste like pineapple or something just wondering how they got the name would be interesting how they got the name and if so then how they got it to taste like that


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 17, 2007)

It's a very fruity smoke. Not particularly pineappley ... I would have said. Give it a go and you'll know what I mean by fruity.


----------

